# how can i identify royal python morths ???



## DavidP107 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi im pretty new to royals i now own 2 one is a normal and the other is a spider , my question is how can i easily identify morphs i.e fire , mojave, pastel , pewter , red axanthic, cinnamon etc any help would be much appreciated


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Easily? You can't.

If you want to be good at something, you need to work at it.



All you need is:

Experience. Lots of it.

A willingness to read everything you can find.

Many trips to shops, breeders and shows to see the morphs in the flesh.

You can also have a browse of this site Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


Good luck on your learning journey.

:2thumb:


----------



## DavidP107 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yea i mean i no the obvious morphs like spider , BEL , albino , i just thought maybe there a few quick ways to identify morphs like something they all have in there pattern etc thanks for your reply and.il have a look at the link thanks : victory:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

You mean a snake morph equivalent of the Kennels Clubs breeds standards?

I don't think such a publication/website exists. The closest you'll get in the WOBP's link above. It's ok, but only gives a couple of example photos rather tha a specific written description of the defining features of the morph.


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Get yourself ones of these your learn a lot from it identifying morphs etc etc but it's quite expensive but it's worth it.. 










Good luck 

:2thumb:


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

It's all to do with experience - the more you read, and look at different morphs, the better you will get at identifying them. Don't worry, it'll come to you eventually


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

if it looks like a normal its probably a normal with something going on but theres always the possibility of it being a morph that just looks like a normal and the something going on really is something going on.

Hope that helps and isn't too confusing :2thumb:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

as above , get a good book

I (or rather 1 of my snakeys should be in the new j.berry book :mf_dribble


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

tricky said:


> as above , get a good book
> 
> I (or rather 1 of my snakeys should be in the new j.berry book :mf_dribble


1 of mine is in the current one! : victory:


----------

